# Festplattenwiederherstellung



## Plexi (24. Oktober 2003)

*Festpalttenwiederherstellung!*

Hallo Leute!

Habe ein verdammt, rieses Problem:

Habe 2 HDs.

HD1  = Master = 80GB in 2 Partitionen (40GB und 40GB)

HD2  = Slave = 80GB aber ohen Partitionen!

HD 2 war im Windows unter Laufwerk D: gekennzeichnet und in FAT32!

HD 1 war unter Laufwerk C: und E: gekennzeichnet (Also je eine Partition) und in NTFS!

So dann wollte ich C: formatieren. Habe eine Millenium Startdiskette eingeschoben und bin in das Dosmodus gekommen. Dort habe ich format C: eingegeben.

Dann hat er mir angezeigt, er formatiere gerade mal 10GB! Dabei sollten es 40GB sein. Naja auf jeden Fall war da etwas nicht in Ordnung. Nach der Formatierung nahm ich HD 2 raus, da dort alle gesicherten daten drauf waren. Wollte verhindern das er bei der Insatllation von WinXP etwas überschreiben könnte oder so.

Nun habe ich meine 80GB HD wieder drinne und er Zeigt mir an, dass 80GB frei sind. Dateien sehe ich auch keine mehr. Da war ALLES drauf. EIGENE DATEIEN, ADRESSEN, einfach ALLES

Was kann ich machen? Habe seit denmnichts mehr mit der HD gemacht. Kann ich das anhand von speziellen Programmen wiederherstellen?

Shit shit shit....

BITTE HELFT MIR.......

Wie kann ich alles wiederherstellen? Es waren nur Daten auf der HD und kein Betriebssystem...


Besten Dank im Voraus!

Plexi


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Oktober 2003)

Du kannst es mal damit versuchen: http://www.uneraser.com (nur ein Ergebnis von Google, daher ohne Gewähr).

IIRC kann man Daten von einer formatierten Partition noch retten, solange die entsprechenden Sektoren noch nicht mit neuen Daten überschrieben worden sind.
Und noch einen kleinen Hinweis für's nächste Mal: DOS und Windows 9x/ME können keine NTFS-Partition erkennen, daher wurde die einzige FAT-Partition als C:\ gemountet. Aus solchen Gründen solltest Du vielleicht vorher nochmal überprüfen, ob Du die richtige Partition formatierst.


----------



## fluessig (25. Oktober 2003)

Zu dieser Thematik suche ich noch ein freewaretool, dass auch diese Funktion erfüllt. Gibt's da was? Ein weiteres Programm ist EasyRecovery  der Firma OnTrack. Leider teuer.


----------



## chibisuke (25. Oktober 2003)

Kannst natürlich auch versuchen ob du das programm unformat.com von MS-DOS findest, in der aktuellen version für FAT32 paritionen..

btw, das format.com falsche werte anzeigt ist ganz normal... der kommt mir den großen festplattengrößen nicht klar, entsprechend leuft ab einer bestimmten größe ne variable über...

und naja.. nächstesmal, sicherungsplatte ZUERST raus und DANN formatieren, nicht umgekehrt...


----------



## Plexi (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Das Problem hat sich gelöst. Man kann eine Festplatte (Egal ob NTFS oder FAT) ohne Problme wiederherstellen. Einzige Voraussetzung ist, dass man seit der Formatierung keine neuen Daten auf die Festplate geschrieben hat. 


Und hier die Namen der Programme:

GET DATA BACK (FAT)
GET DATA BACK (NTFS)

Viel Spass wenn ihr das selbe Probs habt!

Plexi


----------



## fluessig (1. November 2003)

Ich hab diesbezüglich eine tolle Seite gefunden mit vielen Datenrettungstools:
Datenrettungstools


----------

